# Netflix $1 Price Increase - In two years for Existing Members



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for being a Netflix Member. ​





Hi Nick,

In order to continue adding more movies and TV shows, we are increasing our price from $7.99 to $8.99 for new members. As a thank you for being a member of Netflix already, we guarantee that your plan and price will not change for two years.

You can review your membership details at any time by visiting Your Account. As always, if you have questions, we are happy to answer them. Please call us at any time at 1-888-357-1516.

-The Netflix Team


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

The title is wrong.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Where this does affect me... is that you can no longer suspend your netflix account. I typically suspend for 2-3 months in the fall because I tend to be occupied with sports and new shows, but now you have to cancel and rejoin (although they keep your preferences on file for a year.) So now when I do that I'll get the higher price, I'm sure. It still saves me money not having netflix when I'm not using it, just a little less.

At some point the economics have to balance out though and I recognize that prices will have to go up at some point, because netflix - even at $17/month for discs and streaming - is still way too cheap.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> The title is wrong.


Well, it does tell us when there will be a price increase for existing.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Well, it does tell us when there will be a price increase for existing.


True... I guess "In 2 Years" could be added.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The way I read it, the price will go up in two years. Question is, will it only be $1?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not sure that we need two threads for this since the price increases are related to each other... (The other thread is *here*)

But, I did post in that other thread that eventually everyone would see the price increase... so those cheering for "soak the newbies" would be in for a rude awakening sooner rather than later.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Well, it does tell us when there will be a price increase for existing.


Literally, it does no such thing. It only promises that new subscribers won't see a rate increase for two years -- similar to offers that DISH and DIRECTV have made to new subscribers in the past.

I'd be willing to wager that they up the existing customer price before the end of the year.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

harsh said:


> Literally, it does no such thing. It only promises that new subscribers won't see a rate increase for two years -- similar to offers that DISH and DIRECTV have made to new subscribers in the past.
> 
> I'd be willing to wager that they up the existing customer price before the end of the year.


I think the email can be read in two different ways, depending on how you interpret the word "already".

1. In order to thank those that are ALREADY a customer, your current price is guaranteed not to change for 2 years.

2. In order to ALREADY thank those new customers that are signing up at 8.99 per month, we guarantee that price will stay the same for 2 years.

My first thought was #1.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

swyman18 said:


> I think the email can be read in two different ways, depending on how you interpret the word "already".
> 
> 1. In order to thank those that are ALREADY a customer, your current price is guaranteed not to change for 2 years.
> 
> ...


well how was the email worded?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

peds48 said:


> well how was the email worded?


See first post in thread.

"As a thank you for being a member of Netflix already, we guarantee that your plan and price will not change for two years."

Not the grammar I would use - but the grammar they used.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

James Long said:


> See first post in thread.
> 
> "As a thank you for being a member of Netflix already, we guarantee that your plan and price will not change for two years."
> 
> Not the grammar I would use - but the grammar they used.


then that says it all. Prices would not be going up for existing customer for two years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

